# Orange Clove Mead



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

From - http://www.stormthecastle.com/mead/mead-recipes.htm

Yesterday was get stuff bottled and started day. I followed this recipe to the letter except I used Orange Clover Honey.

*Orange Clove Mead (This is one of the best recipes, tastes great and is easy to make. If you are looking for a first recipe to try I recommend this one. *
Interesting flavor and makes 1 gallon​

1 gallon of Spring Water
Yeast: Fleishcmanns (1 packet)
25 Raisins
1 Cinnamon stick
1 whole orange, sliced and peels included
1 pinch of allspice
1 pinch of nutmeg
3 1/2 pounds of clover honey
1 whole clove
Simply mix all the ingredients then pitch your yeast. Caring for this mead? The beautiful thing about this mead is that you can rack it off of all the oranges and raisins any time you want to, or you can just leave it all in there. When the oranges sink to the bottom you are ready to drink it or bottle it.. Simple as that. I recommend you bottle it and let it age for a couple more months. This recipe is just simply delicious. 

Worthy of note. This is the first brew with Fleishcmanns. I made 3 one gallon jugs. I guess that I didn't leave enough gap on top of one and it hit the ceiling. OOPS! I'll bet a chunk or orange got stuck in the airlock. Been cleaning for hours, fridge, counter, case of Gatoraid, floor, wall, ceiling...... :teehee:gre:​


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

this is Joe's Ancient Orange spice Mead.

http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1938&Itemid=14

just scroll down a little bit and it's there. this was developed by Joe Mattioli as a start to making mead for those of us who are challenged or just starting with fermenting.

good pics, thanks

dean


----------



## "simon says" (Jun 6, 2009)

that looks fun, was thinking about making some mead this year too, looking at your picks I cant help but suggest a bigger bottle or three,,


----------



## BrianK (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe's Ancient Orange is a great recipe. I make 5-15 gallons of it per year. You have to be patient and wait until the fruit falls from the top of the must to the bottom of the carboy. That's when you know its done. B)


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

I am in my 4th year of making mead and last year was the first successful batch.
I have made a batch with apples and one with concord grapes.
First 2 yrs it came out sour.
Still a learning process.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

longshot38 said:


> this is Joe's Ancient Orange spice Mead.
> 
> http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1938&Itemid=14


"Block reason: Forbidden Category "Alcohol/Tobacco""
This is funny.
We are in the Homebrewing section.


----------



## deepfried (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a brew of Strawberry apple cinnamon wine going. I'll get some pics up in a bit. Should be delicious. My first home brewing. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

At least 40 days of controlled fermentation.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

I decided to give this a try. I've never brewed anything in my life so it should be interesting at least! lol


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Andrei said:


> "Block reason: Forbidden Category "Alcohol/Tobacco""
> This is funny.
> We are in the Homebrewing section.


i clicked it and it went straight to gotmead. maybe something with the settings on your browser or provider?

dean


----------

